# CPU kühler ausrichtung



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. August 2012)

*CPU kühler ausrichtung*

Normalerweise ist eine Horizontale Ausrichtung des Kühler immer besser als die vertikale.
Aber wenn man anstatt Heck Lüfter, Deckel Lüfter nach außen blasend hat. Ist dann die vertikale Ausrichtung eigentlich besser?
hab im übrigen ein Seitenlüfter im betrieb


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

im idealfall ist es am besten, wenn der fan des cpu kühlers nach vorne zeigt. der saugt dann direkt die kalte luft ein, die er vom vorderen gehäuselüfter bekommt und bläst sie nach hinten weiter.
wenn der seitenlüfter direkt kalte luft auf die cpu kühlung bläst, wird das kein nachteil sein.


----------



## FreezerX (20. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

Da ist wichtig zu wissen welche Grafikkarte unter dem Prozessor ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

wenn die grafikkarte warm ist, würde die cpu so nur warme luft abbekommen. 

falls du jedoch keine dedizierte gpu hast, oder diese wirklich kaum wärme ins gehäuse gibt (stichwort direct exhaust cooling) könnte das sinn machen.  durch thermodynamik würde ein luftstrom von unten nach oben eh von selbst zustande kommen.  du solltest aber drauf achten, dass sowohl utner dem kühler, also vor dem lüfter genug platz für den luftstrom ist (grafikkarte weit weg?), als auch oben die luft wirklich genau durch den deckellüfter geht und nicht zurückstauen kann.


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> wenn die grafikkarte warm ist, würde die cpu so nur warme luft abbekommen.
> 
> falls du jedoch keine dedizierte gpu hast, oder diese wirklich kaum wärme ins gehäuse gibt (stichwort direct exhaust cooling) könnte das sinn machen.  durch thermodynamik würde ein luftstrom von unten nach oben eh von selbst zustande kommen.  du solltest aber drauf achten, dass sowohl utner dem kühler, also vor dem lüfter genug platz für den luftstrom ist (grafikkarte weit weg?), als auch oben die luft wirklich genau durch den deckellüfter geht und nicht zurückstauen kann.


 
warme luft steigt doch nach oben. von daher isses doch doof den fan des cpu kühlers nach unten auszurichten...
oder habe ich deinen post missverstanden?


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

ja hast du, ich will die cpu nach oben pusten lassen


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

nehme alles zurück


----------



## Leckrer (20. August 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:
			
		

> ja hast du, ich will die cpu nach oben pusten lassen



In beiden Fällen ist der lüfter unten...das meinte target mit "nach unten ausrichten"...denke ich...

Von daher hat er nicht unrecht.


----------



## Sanyassin (20. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

Die Fragestellung führt mich wieder zu einer meiner liebsten Darstellungen im Bereich Kühler.

Es kommt auf das eingesetzte Mainboard und den Chipsatz an.

PC-Cooling hat sich vor einiger Zeit mit der Ausrichtung des Kühlers im Bezug auf das Mainboard,
bzw. den Sockel selber angenommen und die Ergebnisse waren für mich ein Grund, diverse Reviews 
anders zu bewerten :

PC-Cooling

und hier : PC-Cooling

Unabhängig von der Grafikkarte und dem Ziel diese durch eine andere Anrichtung "mit zu kühlen",
ist in erster Hinsicht wichtig, welches Board eingesetzt wird. Danach sollte in Erfahrung gebracht 
werden, welche Anordnnung welches Kühlers darauf "optimiert" ist.

Generell habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Reviews bei PCGH sehr aufschlussreich und
dem "allgemein" gültigen Ergebnis nahe kommen sollten.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

Nun ich habe ein Cooler master HAF922 
Und meine Konfig ist derzeit
AMD ph2 1090t
asrock kn78d
8GB DDR2 Ram 
SB xfii xtreme gamer
Evga GTX460 scc+
hauppauge nova splus
Jmicron contrller Karte (ide sata2 und e-sata)
5 HDD
2 DVD
Einschib für 3,5 HDD bay
1 SSD

Ist voll ich weiss.
Von Vorne kommt keine Luift hinnein bzw kaum (ich sollte mal den Staub abwischen)
Von der Seite habe ich ein 25cm lüfter laufen (war beim case dabei aber oben
2x140 Lüfter von artic cooling aber sau laut, hätte damals die scythe s-flex nehmen sollen. Diese Pusten raus
Und in der Front den Serienlüfter vom HAF 922

Nu Stellt sich die frage ob denn die vertikale Ausrichtung  zur Oberseite de Gehäuses blasend besser ist bei meinen Modell oder ob die Klassische Richtung bessere Ergebnisse Liefert.
CPU kühler stehen dann zur Wahl

scythe mugen (frei wählbar aber extreme Montage (man wünscht sich 3 Hände)
Thermalright macho nur nach oben umständliche Montage
Scythe yasya nur nach oben aber einfachste Montage

Das Projekt steht aber noch in weiter ferne (mangels Geld) aber ich wollt das gern gelöst haben.


@Sanyassin
Dieser artikel ist sehr Speziell auf Quadratische intel Plattform ausgelegt und beschreibt die Mitkühlung anderer Komponente bzw welche Wärmeverlauf die wärme nicht Stauen lässt.
Leider lässt sich das kaum bis gar nicht mit einen AMD rechteckigen Sockel vereinbaren, weil man da keine Wahl hat.
Es gibt nur wenige CPU kühler die sich in jeder Richtung ausrichten lassen. Der Mugen3 ist einer von diesen. Aber die Montage
Falls alternativen immer her damit außer es übersteigt den preis von max 40€ und passt in mein Case


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*



Leckrer schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen ist der lüfter unten...das meinte target mit "nach unten ausrichten"...denke ich...
> 
> Von daher hat er nicht unrecht.


 

ja genau so meinte ich es. dann hab ichs doch richtig verstanden. wollte quasi sagen, dass der cpu dank der thermik eh schon warme luft abbekommt, die er als noch wärmere nach oben pustet. deshalb würde ich den fan des kühlers nach vorne ausrichten^^


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

ich würde ihn klassisch nach hinten pusten lassen.

ist tatsächlich ganz schön voll, sollte aber gehen.


----------



## Leckrer (20. August 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde ihn klassisch nach hinten pusten lassen.
> 
> ist tatsächlich ganz schön voll, sollte aber gehen.



Beste Idee denke ich


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

macht mMn auch am meisten sinn.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

Nun ich belebe gern meinen thread wieder

gibt es alternativen zum Mugen 3 die sich in einen amd phenom2 x6 1090t und k10n78d  in jede richtung montieren lässt
Und nein der macho ist in eine richtung fixiert  zum Deckel hinaus.
der scythe yasya fällt auch flach weuil zum deckel raus.
wie siueht es mit bequite und thermaright silver arrow aus. die liegen über mein budget aber wenn es sein muss.
Ich will die 4GHz aus Prestige gründen.


----------



## Eddy@Nanoxia (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

Der aktuelle Macho ist bei AMD zum Heck fixiert, nicht zum Deckel. Betrifft alle aktuellen Thermalright Kühler.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

das Rechteck des retalation Modul ist entlang der rams ausgerichtet beim k10n78d RAM zur HDD DVD und dann ist der macho zum Heck?
Und wie ist die Montage


----------



## Eddy@Nanoxia (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

Alle AMD Boards haben diese Ausrichtung des Retention-Modules (zumindest kenne ich es nicht anders). Ich habe ja selbst zu Hause ein AMD Board mit einem Macho drauf. 
Die Montage ist im Grunde identisch zum Intel Sockel, mal davon abgesehen das man eben andere Bohrlöcher nutzen muss. Also ganz normal verschrauben über die Backplate. Das Retention-Modul wird dafür entfernt, wie bei jedem Kühler der verschraubt wird.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

OK dann wird es der macho hoffentlich passt der 140mm in den HAF922
der kleine soll angeblich extrem laut sein


----------



## Eddy@Nanoxia (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

Der Kleine ist nicht laut. Sicher, bei voller Drehzahl ist jeder Lüfter bei 1500/min laut. Aber man kann ihn auch bis auf 600/min runter regeln, dann ist er in keinem Fall laut und mehr als 800/min braucht man ohne OC für keine CPU sofern das Gehäuse halbwegs durchlüftet ist.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

Gut durchlüftet? na ja bei meiner Hardwareinhalt im Gehäuse wohl kaum


----------



## Stryke7 (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*



Eddy@PC-Cooling.de schrieb:


> Der Kleine ist nicht laut. Sicher, bei voller Drehzahl ist jeder Lüfter bei 1500/min laut. Aber man kann ihn auch bis auf 600/min runter regeln, dann ist er in keinem Fall laut und mehr als 800/min braucht man ohne OC für keine CPU sofern das Gehäuse halbwegs durchlüftet ist.


 
1) Bei 1500 sind einige sehr gute (und ziemlich teure) lüfter tatsächlich noch leise, zB bequiet oder noiseblocker.  die meisten anderen leider nicht mehr :/   da macht sich qualität bemerkbar 

2) "Große" cpu kühler und 800rpm: ja,  boxed und 800rpm: no way


----------



## FreezerX (22. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

1500 Umdrehungen bei 120mm Lüftern finde ich nie leise, ist aber subjektiv. Die be quiet! Lüfter sind bei 1500 vergleichsweise ruhig, aber auch vergleichsweise etwas schwächer bei gleicher Drehzahl gegenüber anderer Lüfter. Siehe:
Test: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase
Test: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (Seite 6) - ComputerBase

Den von Eddy genannten 800rpm kann ich beim HR-02 Macho zustimmen.


----------



## Eddy@Nanoxia (23. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> 1) Bei 1500 sind einige sehr gute (und ziemlich teure) lüfter tatsächlich noch leise, zB bequiet oder noiseblocker.  die meisten anderen leider nicht mehr :/   da macht sich qualität bemerkbar



 Ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl und Luftdurchsatz kann ein Lüfter nicht mehr wirklich leise sein. Bei 1500/min ist jeder Lüfter klar hörbar (das muss nicht als laut empfunden werden, aber hörbar ist es definitiv). Denn in dieser Region spielt das Lager - sofern es nicht defekt oder wirklich absolut billig ist - keine Rolle mehr bei der Geräuschentwicklung. Wenn Luft schnell bewegt wird kann man ein Rauschen nicht vermeiden. Lüfter die bei 1500/min nicht hörbar sind, schieben auch keine Luft mehr.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

Nun der macho 02 passt in mein Gehäuse, war aber schwer rauszukriegen
macho Montage +
Scythe mugen 3 montzage -
Scythe yasya montage ++
Sythe ninja 3 montage +

Nun der ninja 3 ist quadratisch also perfekt. das problem der ist Schwer 1 KG

Nun mal die frage ist das Einsteigerboard k10n78d überhaupt in der Lage diesen Kühler zu tragen?


----------



## Like-a-Sven (24. August 2012)

Ich habe meinen i5 2500k schon bei 4.4 ghz mit dem mugen 3mit einem lüfter der nach oben  bläst schön kühl gehalten. Ich habe alles ausprobiert links rechts oben unten und die prozzesor Temperatur war bei der Variante nach obenaussblasend ambessten! Ich habe auch den Haf 922 mit vorne 200mm ,unten 140, oben 200. Ich glaube da ist das beste rausgekommen weil wärme ja eh nach oben Steigt und die Lüfter dies nur verstärken.
Lg Sven

( mit Handy geschrieben sorry für Fehler)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (25. August 2012)

*AW: CPU kühler ausrichtung*

Das Spricht für den yasya
Wie hast du den mugen nach oben montiert?


----------

